# FREE Betta Cartoon Drawings!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would like to make a background for my female betta's 10 gallon tank using a "collage" of cartoonish betta drawings. Instead of just drawing random bettas, I figured I'd please some betta owners with cartoons of their beloved fish! 


Feel free to post your betta's picture. I don't know what kind of response I will get to this post- so please only one fish per person (for now).

You can expect the drawing to look similar to this...










Thanks! :-D


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I want one! Let me find a good picture of one of my boys to show you  Your pic is so cute btw lol




How about one of my Raptor boy. He passed away in November and i'm still bent out of shape about it. He used to be in a tank next to my bed and he would sit in the corner and talk to me lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> Oh I want one! Let me find a good picture of one of my boys to show you  Your pic is so cute btw lol


Hehe... Thanks :-D


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, I found the best ones I could and added them to my original post. His name was Raptor and his body was like an emerald green and his fins were mostly a mustard yellow color with some green as well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG!!! it's so cute!!! i need all my girls like that XD
can you do Cookie? she is in my avi, i have pics of her in my album


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I want one! Here's Fin, sorry the pic is so small, and I would like it if you didn't add the rip in his tail.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCheese909, Bettalover1507 and Jessicatm137 -- All of your guys's drawings will be posted tomorrow around 3 pm ET.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay can't wait :-D


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Woo! I can't wait!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> Oh I want one! Let me find a good picture of one of my boys to show you  Your pic is so cute btw lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sorry to hear about his passing!! He was a beautiful betta!

R.I.P. Raptor


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> OMG!!! it's so cute!!! i need all my girls like that XD
> can you do Cookie? she is in my avi, i have pics of her in my album


Here is Cookie :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I want one! Here's Fin, sorry the pic is so small, and I would like it if you didn't add the rip in his tail.


Fin


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

<3333 he's so cute! Thank you! - And yea, he was a very pretty fishy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> <3333 he's so cute! Thank you! - And yea, he was a very pretty fishy


No problem.. I really sorry you guys about the little cut offs... My scanner focused in on the picture... Would you rather me take an actual picture of the picture like I did in my example? I dont mind doing it at all.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Fin


I love it!!! Thanks so much!!! It's adorable!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

THERE SOO ADORABLE!!! :-D
tell me if you wanna do another ;p hehe


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutely! If any of you would like another let me know! I have no other requests so I have no fish to do... :x

Also, let me know if you want it scanned like the other pictures I just posted or if you want me to take a picture of it like in my example.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can I have another? Could you do Thorn? I'd like it scanned.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you do Sylvia?:
























^^ yes, she is eating a bloodworm in that one XP
thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Can you do Sylvia?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! 
Pic number one: "la dee dah dah dah.."
Pic number two: "OOH wuhz that?"
Pic number three: "Ima eachu! OM NOM NOM"

xD I'm so weird. That is exactly what I "heard" when I saw your pics xD Beautiful betta btw!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha XD looks like what she saying XP but thanks :-D


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Haha, these are adorable. Could you do one of Hilda?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Can you do Feather? Thank you!:-D This is a pic of his first day!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Haha, these are adorable. Could you do one of Hilda?


Yepp! I will make Hilda and Bettalover1507's betta today!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> Can you do Feather? Thank you!:-D This is a pic of his first day!


I don't see a picture?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, the post messed up. I'll repost the pic.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

These are so cute.... Can you do Iris? She past away yesterday.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

After your done with everyone else, can you draw Lebron? I've seen your other drawings and they were really cute!!! 
You can just go to my Profile Page and Click my Albums. That's Lebron!!!
Thanks! ;P


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh my goodness she passed away :-( she reminds so much of Kristie, I'll do one  i have a thread in the art section of "Betta art, Black & white only!!" but first i want to know if it is okay, i could even give her a dragon version


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

bettalover,

Yes, she did look like your Kristie's sister. I didn't want to have to tell you. I'm pretty sad about it. She was so pretty. Yes, please draw her however you'd like, I'd love it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will  it'll be in my thread


----------

